# October 2017 PotM Voting



## snowbear (Nov 6, 2017)

1. "Portovenere" by @Sil
Portovenere






 2. "FC" by @Alessandri Jean-Louis
FC





 3. "William" by @Dan Ostergren
Shallow DoF Challenge:





 4. "Northern lights in Tromsø" by @Compaq
Northern lights in Tromsø





 5. "Bullwinkle" by @Low_Sky 
Bullwinkles





 6. "Don't Make Me Drop This And Come Over There!" by @Dean_Gretsch
Don't Make Me Drop This And Come Over There!





 7. "Misty Morning Landscape with Walker and Dog" by @Fred von den Berg
Misty Morning Landscape with Walker and Dog





 8. "Bee" by @BrentC
Ladybug, dragonfly and bee





 9. "British Soldiers" by @BrentC
British Soldiers





10. "Painted Dawn" by @SquarePeg
Painted dawn





11. "Great Blue Heron Golden Hour" by @BrentC 
Pond life part1 - Golden hour





12. "Portrait Practice" by @JonA_CT 
Portrait Practice





13. "Young Man" by @jcdeboever 
Young Man





14. "Bald eagle portrait" by @runnah
Bald Eagle Portrait





15. "Cellist at the Louvre Museum" 
Paris Anyone?





16. "A few from Iceland" by @anonymouscuban
A few from Iceland





17. "Pregnancy Collage" by @crimbfighter, Pregnancy Collage
Pregnancy Collage





18. Untitled by @Vtec44
Post your favorite shot from your most recent roll: film section


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Nov 27, 2017)

Do we need to wait for an official declaration from the town crier before we start congratulating the winner?


----------



## SquarePeg (Nov 27, 2017)

350+ views and less than 20 votes.  WTH people?  That’s sad.


----------



## SquarePeg (Nov 27, 2017)

Not disagreeing with the winner as that was my vote but jeesh at least everyone who was nominated could have voted!


----------

